# Überwintern im Aquarium



## Ralf (17. Okt. 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,

auch ich möchte gern noch ein paar Fragen zum Überwintern meiner Fische stellen. Tatsache ist das ich meine Fische nicht in den 2 kleinen Kunststoffteichen lassen kann, da diese nur 75cm tief sind. Die im letzten Winter eigentlich zur Entlüftung angebrachten PVC-Rohre waren bis zum Grund zusammengefaltet! Ich habe meine Fische schon die letzten Winter in einem ca. 300L Aquarium überwintert. Mittlerweilen haben die Fische aber eine stattliche Größe erreicht. Ich habe mir deshalb noch ein 2. Aquarium in der selben Größe besorgt. In einem Aquarium sollen 3 Shubunkins (25-30 cm) sowie ca. 10 Jungfische von diesem Sommer (max 3-4cm) überwintern. Im 2. Aquarium sollen 5 Goldfische  (20-25cm) und auch etwa 10 Jungfische Ihr Winterquartier finden. Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen. Wie oft muß das Wasser in einer Stunde umgewälzt werden um die Wasserqualität zu erhalten?Zur Befüllung wurde Teichwasser umgepumpt. Welche Filtergröße ist für das Volumen notwendig? Ist eine Zusätzliche Belüftung notwendig?


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

Hallo Ralf,

was ich Dir als langjähriger Aquarianer wirklich empfehlen kann... die Eheim Außenfilter-Serie! Sind zwar nicht die billigsten, dafür halten sie aber auch... und eine harte Dichtung kann man problemlos im nächsten Zooladen nachkaufen (ist mir nach vielen Jahren schon passiert). Stromverbrauch liegt z.B. bei der professionel II-Reihe bei gerade mal 20Watt.
Es gibt sie in vers. Größen und sie lassen sich etwas im Durchfluß regeln. Ich habe bei meinen beiden Becken auch eher zu große Filter genommen - ist halt wie beim Teich-> es kann eigentlich nicht genug Filterfläche vorhanden sein.  Reinigung der Filter läuft auch recht einfach. Mit 3 Handgriffen werden die Schläuche vom Filter getrennt und dann geht man mit dem Filter ins Bad  
Bei mir dauert so eine Aktion max. 10Minuten und ist bei normal besetzten Becken auch nur alle paar Monate nötig. (ich schrubbe den Filter aber auch nicht, sondern spüle nur vorsichtig aus, weil besser für die Bakkis)
Vielleicht hilft Dir auch ein Druckfilter für den Teich-aber damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus... die Pumpe (kleinere als für einen Teich, sonst wirds ein Whirlpool!) würde dann direkt im Aquarium hängen/liegen. :?

Oder Du beliest Dich mal zum Thema "Hamburger Mattenfilter". Da müßte Tante Google weiterhelfen können.
Zusätzliche Belüftung brauchst Du wahrs. nicht unbedingt. Ich würde die Fische beobachten und wenn sie dann dauernd an der Oberfläche "nach Luft" schnappen dafür sorgen, dass das Wasser vom Filter an der Wasseroberfläche für etwas Bewegung sorgt. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.
Bei Pflanzen könntest Du testen (Anubias vielleicht), ob sie die Fische leben lassen. 

Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel nicht vergessen und die Becken so schnell wie möglich einrichten, da die Bakkis etwas Vorlaufzeit benötigen!!


----------



## VolkerN (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

Einer meiner Goldies lag seit ueber einer Woche teilnahmslos an immer der gleichen Stelle im Uferbereich. Seine Augen waren trueb ...und er bewegte sich kaum noch. 

Er wurde zeitweise immer wieder von zwei anderen Goldies angestupst und aufgerichtet.  Das mit anzusehen war herzzerreissend. 

Da er recht gross ist (knapp ueber 20 cm) wusste ich nicht recht was ich tun sollte. Ihn jetzt aus dem Teich zu nehmen bedeutet schon das es schwierig ...wenn nicht gar unmoeglich wird ihn wieder einzusetzen. Die Temperaturen sinken langsam aber sicher und zum Wochenende solls sogar Frost geben. 

Ich entschloss mich ihn zunaechst in eine Babywanne mit Kochsalzloesung zu setzen. Schon einige Stunden spaeter wurde er aktiver und begann auch wieder zu fressen. So eine Wanne hat ein Fassungsvermoegen von gut 30 Litern. Drum entschloss ich mich kurzerhand ihn zumindestens erstmal in mein Aquarium zu setzen (120 L) ...aber selbst das ist fuer einen so grossen Goldie auf Dauer zu klein denke ich.

Ich frage mich wie ich die Goldie-Dame am Besten ueberwintern lassen kann. Ihr gehts zwar schon deutlich besser ...die leichten Verpilzungserscheinungen an der Oberflaeche sind nicht mehr sichtbar ...die vor ein paar Tagen noch trueben Augen schauen auch schon fast wieder okay aus. 

Ich hab verschiedene Hinweise hinsichtlich der Aquariumgroesse gefunden. Bei Fischen > 14 cm (Laenge ohne Schwanzflosse) fand ich Angaben von 4 L / 1cm.Auch da wuerde rein rechnerisch das 125L-Becken ausreichen. 

Was meint ihr: Welche Beckengroesse waere okay ? Allzu gross sollte es auch nicht sein, da ich keinen Raum mit Bodenabfluss habe um ein grosses Faltbecken reinzustellen.


----------



## lotta (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

hi volker,
willst du die goldi - dame wirklich soooo alleine überwintern lassen?
das sind warscheinlich 5 oder 6 monate...
goldis sind doch schwarmfische!
meinst wirklich, dass sie das so lange ohne artgenossen aushält?
kannst nicht vielleicht so eine art bautonne- regentonne mit wenigstens  300 litern nehmen,
 wo 2 oder 3 fische reinpassen?
war nur so eine idee von mir.
ich überwintere all meine fische drinnen, im keller, da mein teich (noch nicht) tief genug ist.
denk mal über die schwarmfisch- geschichte nach
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

Hi Volker,
rausholen und in ein Salzbad geben war eine gute Entscheidung.

Wie groß das AQ sein sollte hängt von der Temperatur und dem Aufwand der Filterung ab.
Wenn die Temperatur unter 10° ist, fressen die kaum und ruhen, dann reicht ein kleines mit WW aus.
Steht es etwas wärmer, ist ein Filter nötig und etwas Gesallschaft wäre dann auch nicht schlecht.

Bei der Größe würde ich schon mal nach einem 200 Liter schauen, die gibt es teilweise recht günstig.


----------



## VolkerN (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

@Lotta

...nein, ich hab in dem Aquarium noch drei Jungfische aus diesem Jahr. Die Lady ist somit nicht allein  ...zwischenzeitig habe ich mich nach Aquarien umgesehen und werde ein 350L-AQ kaufen (...vorbehaltlich der Genehmigung durch meine bessere Haelfte  )

Damit werden alle 4 Fische denk ich sehr gut ueber den Winter kommen. 

Die Behandlung mit Kochsalzbaedern allein hat leider nicht den gewuenschten Erfolg gebracht. Schon nach kurzer Zeit konnte man auf den Schuppen erkennen wie sich leichte Verpilzungen bildeten. Sie lag auch am Tag nach den Baedern immer gleich wieder teilnahmslos in einer Ecke. Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt das sich die Schuppen von Tag zu Tag mehr braun verfaerben. Ich habe die Goldfischdame dann mit "Oase AquaMed AntiBakterien" behandelt (ja, ich weiss das Verpilzungen keine Bakterien sind  ...aber meine Vermutung ist das die eigentliche Ursache nicht die Verpilzungen sind.

Das Mittel scheint sehr gut zu wirken. Die Lady war schon kurz nach der ersten Behandlung deutlich lebhafter und futtert mittlerweile auch wieder ganz normal. Das Einzige was mich nachdenklich stimmt ist das die braunen Verfaerbungen weiterhin zunehmen. Die Schuppen stehen uebrigens nicht ab. Da sie sich aber ansonsten mittlerweile vollkommen normal verhaelt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da ueberhaupt etwas tun muss. 

Aufgrund des momentan noch relativ kleinen Aquariums mach ich jeden zweiten Tag ca. 25 Prozent WW.


----------



## PeKo1976 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

Hallo Volker,
wenn du das Aquarium in einem Wohnraum stehen hast und womöglich noch beleuchtest
dann wird das Wasser auf jedenfall Raumtemperatur annehmen!
Mit einem 350L Becken solltest du zur Not hinkommen,Filter für das entsprechende Wasservolumen,mäßig füttern und der Schuh passt!
Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen kannst du einmal in der Woche 50% Wasser wechseln.
Achtung!!!!, der Filter benözigt eine einfahrzeit - Starterbakterien können helfen sind aber nach meiner Erfahrung kein Allheilmittel!
Vielleicht kannst du dir von jemandem Filterschlamm besorgen und damit animpfen.

Gruß PeKo

P.S.:Vielleicht wäre ein Ausstömer nicht schlecht,der bewegt die Oberfläche und hilft dir bei der Wasserqualität


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Überwintern im Aquarium*

Hallo Volker,
das größere AQ bietet sicher mehr Platz zum Erholen für den großen. 

Der Filter wird einige Zeit (Wochen) brauchen um einzulaufen. WW, Werte kontrollieren und wenig Füttern sollte da angemessen sein.

Was nicht so schön aussieht, den Keimdruck aber senkt, ist die Entfernung des Kieses.
Zwischen den Steinchen sammelt sich Kot, der dann dort vergammelt und eine Brutstätte für Keime ist.
Die Pflanzen kannst du mit Kieseln / Gummiring beschweren und weiter nutzen.
Der "Dreck" lässt sich dann viel einfacher aus dem AQ holen. Alternativ wäre noch feiner Sand gut geeignet.
Ich hab auch mal gedacht es wäre besser ihnen noch etwas zum Gründeln reinzugeben.


----------

